# How do I know if fitting a Towbar is Ok?



## maxandpax (May 5, 2010)

How do I know if fitting a towbar to my MH (Chausson) is a legal issue, i.e road impacting worthiness?

Pax.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ring Watling Towbars and find out the information they need to do the calculations for you.

If it isn't legal they will refuse to fit it for you. 8O 

I have no contact with them, other than having received a refusal . . . for which I was very grateful since my van has nowhere near the rear axle capacity to carry what I wanted on the towbar, even if one could have been safely fitted which is doubtful.

With less professional and honest advice I may have had one fitted and lived to regret it!

Dave 


Edit. Sorry, just noticed you are in Northern Ireland!  
Will leave this post though as it may be useful to others.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

maxandpax said:


> How do I know if fitting a towbar to my MH (Chausson) is a legal issue, i.e road impacting worthiness?
> 
> Pax.


Check the trigano weight plate, normally in the engine compartment, next to the base vehicle manufacturers one, and see what the Maximum Train Weight is[should be the largest figure]. It may be 4850kg for example. This willl determine the maximum weight you can tow and a professional MH towbar manufacturer can do the rest.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I will agree with the advice regarding Watling Engineers. They will not fir a towbar that they believe is unsuitable or is likely to cause any roadworthiness issues.
I am led to believe that another such company is Armitage in Yorkshire, who are members on here.
There are towbar manufacturers and installers who will fabricate and install a towbar regardless of the vehicle or restrictions.
Gerry


----------



## Siluran (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: How Do I Know If Fitting A Towbar Is Ok?*



maxandpax said:


> How do I know if fitting a towbar to my MH (Chausson) is a legal issue, i.e road impacting worthiness?
> 
> Pax.


Have you managed to find a towbar to fit your Chausson Welcome 55? I have just bought a Chausson Welcome 55 but I cannot see any obvious fixing points.


----------



## T2rminator (May 14, 2012)

We have a 55 plate Transit Chausson 92, am wondering if i can buy a towbar and fit it myself as the electrics are already there including the towbar socket?
And where could i get one in West Wales?


----------

